# Does anyone have OpenOffice?



## JaniceM (Aug 10, 2017)

I've had this computer for nearly 3 years, and have OpenOffice on it.  Never had a problem with OO until yesterday-  for no apparent reason, spellcheck is not working.  Instead of noting words it thinks are misspelled (and usually aren't), the spellchecker is underlining every single word (in the spellcheck feature, not the document itself).  Might anyone know what is causing this?


----------



## Camper6 (Aug 10, 2017)

JaniceM said:


> I've had this computer for nearly 3 years, and have OpenOffice on it.  Never had a problem with OO until yesterday-  for no apparent reason, spellcheck is not working.  Instead of noting words it thinks are misspelled (and usually aren't), the spellchecker is underlining every single word (in the spellcheck feature, not the document itself).  Might anyone know what is causing this?



Try this.  Just a wild guess.  Go into Settings and turn off the spellcheck feature.

Then turn the computer off and when it comes back up turn on the spellcheck feature again.  Reloading it might correct the error.


----------



## JaniceM (Aug 10, 2017)

Sorry, I made a mistake-  I meant to say the words themselves are all in red, one by one.  It's in the spellcheck feature, not in the document.


----------



## Don M. (Aug 10, 2017)

Are you using the latest update/level of Open Office....the latest level is 4.1.3....if you are not at that level, you might want to run an update.


----------



## JaniceM (Aug 10, 2017)

It's 4.1.2.  
Will try updating.  Was not able to find the 'settings.'


----------



## Granny B. (Aug 10, 2017)

Check to see if English is the language it's referencing.  It's listed at the bottom center of your window.  You can click on it to make changes.



Here is a link to an OO forum page that talks about this problem.
https://forum.openoffice.org/en/forum/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=56074

Here is a link to an OO spellcheck troubleshooting page:
https://forum.openoffice.org/en/forum/viewtopic.php?t=16512


Gen'l info for anyone who is curious:

Here's a screenshot from my version.  Yours may look a little different, but the same icon will be there somewhere.



Hope this helps.  You can even just ignore the red squiggle and the document will print out just fine without the red.


----------



## Mike (Aug 11, 2017)

Check your language settings in the control panel Janice,
it could be set to English UK, that will show problems up
on your computer.

Mike.


----------



## Camper6 (Aug 13, 2017)

Open Office is free.  So if the problem cannot be resolved, then reinstall the program.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ztZqjBBjpaI


----------



## JaniceM (Aug 13, 2017)

Camper6 said:


> Open Office is free.  So if the problem cannot be resolved, then reinstall the program.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ztZqjBBjpaI



Thank you, this gave me an idea:  uninstalled OO and replaced it with LibreOffice.  Works fine now!


----------



## Camper6 (Aug 13, 2017)

I'm using Microsoft Excel.  An old version.  Works fine.  There are so many ins and outs on that program it's hard to contemplate.


----------



## RiversideSue (Aug 24, 2017)

JaniceM said:


> Thank you, this gave me an idea:  uninstalled OO and replaced it with LibreOffice.  Works fine now!



Good fix!

I've used LibreOffice for years without trouble-- I hope you're as happy with it.


----------



## JaniceM (Aug 25, 2017)

RiversideSue said:


> Good fix!
> 
> I've used LibreOffice for years without trouble-- I hope you're as happy with it.



Yes, it's working very well.  Thanks!


----------

